# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  استفاده از فایل های جاوا و css در لاراول

## hobab-theme

سلام و درود
دوستان چند سوال در مورد استفاده از لاراول دارم.
1- من فایل های استایل و جاوای پروژه رو گذاشتم تو پوشه public و توی viewهایی که ایجاد کردم اونارو وارد کردم ولی اعمال نمیشه تو صفحه. 
لطفا بگید چجوری باید استفاده کرد از این فایل ها
2- توی وردپرس میشه تمام توابع رو توی فایل functions نوشت و بدون include کردن توی صفحات توی تمام پروژه ازشون استفاده کرد.
ایا لاراول هم همچین قابلیتی داره؟

ممنون

----------


## plague

1 - وقتی کدی نزاشتی چجوری مشیه کمک کرد ؟ 
میتونی ctrl+u بزنی سورس صفحه رو نگاه کنی ببینی چه آدرس برای فایل js , css گزاشتی تو سورس کد 
معمولا آدرس رو اشتباه میدن وقتی که اجرا نمیشن 


2 - از شدن میشه ولی باید خودت بسازی

یه فایل بساز به این آدرس

app/helpers.php


بعد توی composer.json به این قسمت اضافه کن آدرس فایل رو 

"autoload": {
    "classmap": [
        "database/seeds",
        "database/factories"
    ],
    "psr-4": {
        "App\\": "app/"
    }
}


اینجوری میشه 


"autoload": {
    "files": [
        "app/helpers.php"
    ],
    "classmap": [
        "database/seeds",
        "database/factories"
    ],
    "psr-4": {
        "App\\": "app/"
    }
},



بعد دستور

composer dump-autoload

رو بزن تو ترمینال 


دیگه همه توابع رو میتونی تو اون فایل بریزی

----------


## plague

1 - وقتی کدی نزاشتی چجوری مشیه کمک کرد ؟ 
میتونی ctrl+u بزنی سورس صفحه رو نگاه کنی ببینی چه آدرس برای فایل js , css گزاشتی تو سورس کد 
معمولا آدرس رو اشتباه میدن وقتی که اجرا نمیشن 


2 - از شدن میشه ولی باید خودت بسازی

یه فایل بساز به این آدرس

app/helpers.php


بعد توی composer.json به این قسمت اضافه کن آدرس فایل رو 

"autoload": {
    "classmap": [
        "database/seeds",
        "database/factories"
    ],
    "psr-4": {
        "App\\": "app/"
    }
}


اینجوری میشه 


"autoload": {
    "files": [
        "app/helpers.php"
    ],
    "classmap": [
        "database/seeds",
        "database/factories"
    ],
    "psr-4": {
        "App\\": "app/"
    }
}



بعد دستور

composer dump-autoload

رو بزن تو ترمینال 


دیگه همه توابع رو میتونی تو اون فایل بریزی

----------


## alavi71

> سلام و درود
> دوستان چند سوال در مورد استفاده از لاراول دارم.
> 1- من فایل های استایل و جاوای پروژه رو گذاشتم تو پوشه public و توی viewهایی که ایجاد کردم اونارو وارد کردم ولی اعمال نمیشه تو صفحه. 
> لطفا بگید چجوری باید استفاده کرد از این فایل ها
> 2- توی وردپرس میشه تمام توابع رو توی فایل functions نوشت و بدون include کردن توی صفحات توی تمام پروژه ازشون استفاده کرد.
> ایا لاراول هم همچین قابلیتی داره؟
> 
> ممنون


به صورت زیر هم میتونید متصل کنید



> <link href="{{url('')}}/font-awesome-4.7.0/css/font-awesome.min.css" rel="stylesheet">
> <script src="{{url('')}}/js/jquery.min.js"></script>

----------

